# New kitten hasn’t used litter box yet (30 hours)



## soph.rebecca (May 24, 2021)

It’s been about 30 hours since I picked up my new kitten and she hasn’t done her business yet. She is pretty relaxed and has already slept on me and loves to cuddle (all her initiation). She has eaten her food but hasn’t drank a lot of water... She knows where the litter box is and has even dug around in it but she has not used it yet. Should I be worried? I’m taking her to the vet on Thursday but I’m not sure what’s wrong right now and how I can help her? She doesn’t seem distressed about anything but does meow softly and look at me ever so often as if she is trying to tell me something? Thank you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd check to see if she hasn't toileted elsewhere first. Check corners of rooms or under sofa or cupboard if she can anywhere like that. She may have had a dig in the litter tray and decided she didn't like the litter


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As @lymorelynn has said do check in hidden spots that she hasn't gone somewhere else .Are you using the same litter she is used to and is the litter tray easy for her to access ? It might be an idea to have a couple of trays in other rooms as kittens don't always manage to reach their trays when they need to use them.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Luna took 3- 4 days when we first got her to do a number 2.
We were starting to worry that she had a blockage or something but when she eventually pooped it was a normal poop and has been regular since then.
My partner was so anxious over the matter and was already panicking that she might be ill. I was ready to take her to a vet but then I took the lid off the tray just in case that was the issue and that night she went to poop for the first time in our home. 
I think she maybe didn't like the cover on the tray so we have left it uncovered since then. I also think it was the stress of moving homes and changing owners and not eating normal portions yet.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

If you give her wet food, she might not drink much water. Hope she does her business soon.


----------

